# Identify This Loader



## NBSnowGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

This is at the auction and I'm thinking about going to look at it. The model number provided by the auctioneer (73-001L) does not match a Deere Loader as far as I know.

What do you think it is? What year?

Serial number is 195598T


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like a Deere 444


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like either a 444 or 544 John Deere model B. I believe it would be early to mid 70's. I run one at work and it is a very fast little loader and runs great. The only issue we are having is finding parts, they have stopped making most parts for it and they are getting harder to find all the time.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

544B, late 70s


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

544b would be my best guess


----------



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

It looks exactly like a 544A (early '70s model)


----------



## NBSnowGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah. Turns out it was an early 70s 544. Someone got it for $8600. Scilent auction format. I wish I had bid more now. It is in a lot better shape than it looks.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

NBSnowGuy;1309686 said:


> Yeah. Turns out it was an early 70s 544. Someone got it for $8600. Scilent auction format. I wish I had bid more now. It is in a lot better shape than it looks.


Think you could do a whole lot better than that. It obviously needs four new tires at least - that should be good for $6,000-8,000, adding up to at least $15,000 for an almost-40-year-old loader.


----------



## NBSnowGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

It has 6000 original hours a snow blade and snow bucket as well. Looks rough but that's from sitting by the water all year long.


----------



## gvm (Nov 1, 2010)

NBSnowGuy;1310286 said:


> It has 6000 original hours a snow blade and snow bucket as well. Looks rough but that's from sitting by the water all year long.


Thats a 1974 544A JD


----------

